
Facebook messenger had ephemeral message feature for execs only - lunchbreak
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/facebook-has-a-two-tiered-privacy-system-that-favors-its
======
mayniac
I find it interesting that they built this into Facebook rather than just
using a third party option. If executives wanted a way to communicate
privately and securely, why not use Signal? They helped implement WhatsApp's
encryption, so surely the execs would know about it. Or standard PGP encrypted
email, or Hushmail, or any of the other dozens of secure messaging services.

Hell I used to do digital forensic cases involving high level executives, half
of them didn't even use an email account or any messaging service to begin
with. They'd have messages relayed to and from them from assistants who would
be their scapegoat: if they did get caught doing something illegal, the
assistant would be the only one holding any actual evidence of the act.

The fact that it was built into Facebook makes me think it's less nefarious
than this article makes it out to be. Maybe executives heard about the project
and just jumped at the chance to be alpha testers? I am absolutely not a fan
of Facebook, but this article isn't painting a good picture of what has
actually happened and why.

